# from dr. bristol to full cheek copper snaffle



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

If he doesn't like the full cheek pushing on him then why don't you try an egg butt or loose snaffle? He sounds sensitive from what you have said (is he?) so I would go with a double jointed bit. Please use a mild bit! Harsh bits may seem like they "fix" a problem and bring you a step ahead but they really bring you three steps back. 

By a snaffle did you mean single-jointed? A french link is a double jointed snaffle(so is the dr.bristol). If you were to get a double jointed snaffle, you could get a french link snaffle or a different type. Does he not like the nutcracker effect of a single jointed snaffle?


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

He is very sensitive. he doesn't act as if anything hurts him, he is just very responsive. Yes, a regular snaffle. I don't trust myself to use a dr. bristol! I don't like harsh bits. I'm going to try a regular eggbutt snaffle, and maybe a french link, since he is used to the double jointed.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

what do we think of this bit?

JP Oval Mouth Eggbutt - Jeffers


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

That would be a very good bit for a sensitive horse. There is no nutcracker action, the bit curves more around the jaw and the bars of the mouth and the cheek pieces are very comfortable. If you wanted something even more mild, then you would go with rubber(but that's hard to find with egg but cheek pieces). I like using metal bits more than rubber bits. They seem to communicate better (*not* by pulling!!!!!). I think rubber bits are good for young, sensitive horses but they don't last as long as metal bits. The bit in this picture has curved bars which is nicer on the horse's mouth too. 

Nutcracker action doesn't really pinch the horses mouth like it says in the description because the bars of the mouth keep the bit too wide to pinch the tongue.Pinching only occurs, usually with a straight bar bit, between the tongue and the bar of the mouth. What happens with nutcracker action is where the bit is jointed, when it bends, it hits the horse's palette(which is sensitive). When riders yank a horse's mouth around and see-saw their mouth then it hurts the bars, the tongue, the teeth(if they pull hard and fast) and with single jointed bits it really hurts the palette. From the way you said your horse reacted to a single jointed bit, I think a double jointed bit would be better. The one in the link would be perfect.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use that same exact bit on my horse. He absolutely loves it and I can communicate with him really well. Plus, it was very affordable.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The JP bit has excellent features, but remember to see whether or not your horse likes it. Some horses want copper, e.g., & this bit has none.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

He has never had copper until the other day when he acted like my full cheek copper snaffle was the worst thing ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

You need to know whether it was the full-cheek feature or the copper that he disliked.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

welp... I think it was the full cheek. and he had never used copper before. he has had an eggbutt dr. bristol before.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, one has to find out _for sure_ which bit the horse prefers. Perhaps someone'd lend you a copper-inlaid bit to try on him.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't understand why you want me to try a copper bit on him? He was fine in his plain eggbutt Dr. Bristol when I rode him at his previous home. He was not fine with a full cheek copper snaffle. Every time I touched the reins he got upset. I don't think that was the coppers fault. My previous horse loved the full cheek copper bit so that is what I had in my bridle and figured I would try it out on my new horse. The copper may make my new horse accept a different bit better, but some horses just hate copper, I don't know whether it was the copper or full cheek, but the way he acted it seemed to be the full cheek when it touched him. So I'm not going to get a copper bit at all. That's not what he is used to. I think I am going to try the Oval mouth, and if he likes it, great if not, maybe the next one will have copper on it. I will report back with results. I'm so glad that I did pick out a bit that many seem to like. We will see if Cash, my new horse, likes it or not. This is his picture. not very good because it was taken with my phone :-(.... but he is cute.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

He's a cutie! I have the 5 1/2 inch mouthpiece on my appendix. Fits him very well. Most horses do just fine in stainless steel, so I wouldn't worry about the copper.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah. I'm going to put my old bit in today it's a 5. I didn't see anything wrong with it size wise, but I was thinking last night Ibetter make sure before I order. how do I know exactly if it fits? Usually I can just kind of tell.... too tight to much room. ect. but is there a "rule of thumb" so to speak?


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

What you can do if you're not sure is get a string and put it in his mouth at the adjustment you would have the bit at. Mark it on both ends with a marker and measure it. That'll tell you what size he needs.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am betting it is the single jointed bit that is more of a problem than the full cheek part of the bit.

Go with the french link style mouth piece and see if that helps.

And a Dr. Bristol is not necessarily a mean bit, if it fits well in his mouth and it is what he likes then go for it.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> And a Dr. Bristol is not necessarily a mean bit, if it fits well in his mouth and it is what he likes then go for it.


Yes! All according to how you use it.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

My point is that you must separate *each* component of the bit to find what he likes in a bit altogether. 


Re: copper: when you don't let him EXPERIENCE copper, he doesn't get to show you whether he likes it. 

I like to see if my horse likes copper, because many really love it, & it helps with their salivation; I see no reason why other horse owners wouldn't want to find out, as well.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok. I'm going to order a couple of bits today.  add to my collection. a Dr. Bristol, an oval mouth, and a french link copper eggbutt.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thankfully bits do not go bad (like food and such) if they sit around unused.


----------

